# schutzhund training - looking for trainer



## Debrah (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking for someone in northern Colorado who is interested in schutzhund training. I have over 20 fenced acres that we could train on. I'm looking into getting a personal trainer, but I will need someone to help me with my practice training and I could help them with theirs as well. Please contact me at [email protected] if this is something that would interest you.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It's highly unlikely that a personal trainer will happen on this post and contact you. Reach out and contact schh trainers/clubs in your area. You will probably find someone willing to make a house call for private training. Make sure to get references. There are a lot of nuts of there that call themselves trainers so be careful. 

High Plains Schutzhund Club Denver, CO
United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Club List
Black Diamond Schutzhund Club of Colorado (BDSCC) ::: Colorado Schutzhund Club ::: DVG Western Region
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-ipo-training/120384-schutzhund-clubs-colorado.html
USCA - Club Events (you can attend trials to see if you can find a trainer there)


----------

